# Canadian Whiskey from Perth Ontario



## Brewster113 (Oct 2, 2019)

Same trip as the Montgomery Alabama jug, but this one was found in a Perth Ontario shop, I asked her about bottles and she reached into a cardboard box and pulled out some newspaper with this gem wrapped in it. There are not very many embossed Canadian whiskey flasks so was quite pleased to acquire this one. John. A. McLaren, Perth Malt Whiskey, Perth Ontario.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 2, 2019)

That's a nice one!  I've seen them in displays at shows but I'm not sure I've ever actually seen one for sale before.  Yeah it's odd how few Canadian embossed whiskey flasks there are, isn't it?  I don't think I've ever been to the antique shops in Perth or Smiths Falls before, didn't realize there were any good ones in those towns.  Did you stop by Almonte?  That's a great place for finding bottles.


----------



## Brewster113 (Oct 2, 2019)

No did not make Almonte this trip, nice place tho.


----------



## brent little (Dec 4, 2020)

Killer bottle


----------

